# Riding in Ocala, near Santos trailhead..



## Wuaname (Mar 5, 2013)

I checked mapmyride and saw Withlacoochee State Trail, which seemed nice for riding my road bike one day later this week when I go for some mountain biking. Does anyone have any suggestions around Santos to go road cycling?


----------



## onebadscrambler (Apr 3, 2012)

The Withlacoochee trail is probably the best ride close to Santos if you do not want to deal with traffic except for crossing at road intersections. It's 46 miles one direction starting up around Dunellon and ending down around Dade City. 
Where to Ride 
The Santos bike shop organizes road rides for Thursday nights and Saturday Mornings.
Group Bike Rides in Ocala Florida & Triathlon Clinics


----------



## Wuaname (Mar 5, 2013)

I did that Withlacoochee trail when I went up in March. It was great. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

